# What do you want to know about the Cruze Diesel?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

-TDI MPG killer or no?
-Price range
-Trim levels
-MANUAL?! Absolutely the best option with VW's TDI.
-How much boost does it run?

There's an auto show here in Washington next week, but doesn't look like the Cruze will be there in any shape or form. The only mildly interesting ones they're bringing look to be the new Impala and Silverado.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Id like to know who thought that mounting the interior temp sensor and the ambient light sensor in the center of the dash was a good idea. Any sunny day and the auto air has no idea what temp the inside of the car is. Other than that this is a great car for the money!!

*** sorry didnt see the Diesle part......


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll be at the Chicago auto show during media day and will have a chance to talk to the Chief Engineer or Assistant Chief Engineer of the Cruze Diesel and ask them questions. I have a few questions of my own, but what questions do yo guys have that you'd like me to bring up? I can make a list of these questions and, depending on how much time I have, will get as many of them answered as possible.


That is awesome xr I'm glad you are our admin bc we get all the info we need from gm because of you and to take time out of your busy life.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lukeurip said:


> Id like to know who thought that mounting the interior temp sensor and the ambient light sensor in the center of the dash was a good idea. Any sunny day and the auto air has no idea what temp the inside of the car is. Other than that this is a great car for the money!!
> 
> *** sorry didnt see the Diesle part......


That's normal for other cars as well. That sensor on the dash is a sunlight sensor, so when it's really bright, it ramps up the AC fan to compensate. My dad used to have an Acura that did the same thing. The fan got REALLLLLLLLLY loud in the bright sun. Very annoying.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

I would like to know what the costs of service and maintaining the clean diesel tech will be on a month to month basis under normal use. I totally understand paying a little more for diesel fuel, but having to shell out cash for additives on a regular basis to clean up the exhaust would be kind of annoying.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

What i noticed is if its sunny and 20 outside for some reason it thinks its 80 in my car so it blasts ice cold air. sometimes i find myself raising the heat almost to high just to get a little warm.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Will they add more features (leather, etc.) in future models?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...will the ECO Diesel be a 'stripped-_*down*_ / decontented' chassis or can it be 'optioned' *up* to LTZ levels...with either 6A --or-- 6M transmissions?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What colors do we get to choose from?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What options are standard ? Do we get a spare tire? will it last for over 400,000 miles


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

WIll it be offered to the people here?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep in mind here, I'll be asking these questions to engineers, not designers or the marketing team. As such, the questions should generally be of a technical nature. What color availability they will have does not fall under the category of a technical question.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ooh! Timing belt or chain? Interval to change it if it's a belt?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

WHat technical aspects of the diesel will you be inquiring about ? Any aspects you can share with the public or ,
will that be treated confidential ? now I am not here to pry but you did write you will be there for media day .just what  Questions are you allowed to ask as a member of the media ?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm excited about the diesel coming here but I also would like to know if it will be available in a wagon form?

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hatch back preferably


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, when will we see the Cruze holy grail, the Diesel LTZ 5-door hatchback with a 6-speed manual? 

Seriously, I would like to know timing chain vs. belt, details about the fuel injection system (i.e. max PSI), is the turbo going to have variable geometry, what is service interval of the urea system, is it iron block/aluminum head.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Tech specs...


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

1. Cast Iron Block or Alum?
2. Timing Chain or Belt ?
3. What is the MT 1st & rev gear ratio (eco rev way too tall)
4. Manual Trans. or Auto. only?
5. Warranty length for driveline?
6. What are the mandated Oil spec & life?
7. Will it have a DPF?
8. Will it have DEF/Urea (SCR) AND a DPF?
9. What is the Fuel Injection "shot" count?
10. What is the Injection type/style?
11. What is the Fuel Injection pressure?
12. What is the expected life of the DPF & cost?
13. What is the fuel Cetane range?
14. What is the compression ratio?
15. What is the power band & max RPM?
16. Will it have variable cam timing?
17. Will it have a "water-in-fuel" sensor and/or alert.
18. Will it have a water separator for fuel(manual/elec)
19. Will it have a drain for fuel contamination?
20. Will it have a fuel tank drain plug?
21. Fuel filter qty/location(in-tank and/external)
22. Will the intake charge be "pre-heated"? Temp?
23. Who is the mfgr. of engine/transmission?
24. What is the engine operating temp?
25. Is the thermostat electronic or wax bulb?
26. How many valves per cylinder?
27. Are the exhaust valves "sodium-cooled?
28. Is the head lined?
29. Are the engine clyinders removable or "in-block"
30. Does the head have "pre-combustion" buttons/area?
31. Will it have a CNG/Propane option?
32. *Important* Can it run B-100 bio-diesel, if not what % bio?

Sorry to be so lenghty but these questions partly indicate the level of engineering.
I'm sure I missed some very important points.

Thx for your continued patience and understa


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

lukeurip said:


> Id like to know who thought that mounting the interior temp sensor and the ambient light sensor in the center of the dash was a good idea. Any sunny day and the auto air has no idea what temp the inside of the car is. Other than that this is a great car for the money!!
> 
> *** sorry didnt see the Diesle part......


Had my Cruze Diesel in 115 degrees F the other day and climate control worked brilliantly so where ever the sensor is it works fine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Cast Iron Block
> Timing Chain
> 1st & rev gear ratio ( eco rev. gear too.tall)
> Manual.Trans
> ...



Would you mind presenting those in the form of questions?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What is the RPM band for best acceleration?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

does the diesel have a timing belt or chain? does it require add blue diesel exhaust fluid? will it be offered in both auto shift and manual, what kind of gearing will it have (tall) or (short like VW)? How big is the fuel tank (eco size or other size)? will the diesel be an eco only option or is it available LT up? Will it be offered the same in Canada as the USA?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ask them if it will perform better with 93 octane than 87.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Will the diesel have a shutdown system for stopping a stop lights? Will it need to be fed BlueTec for selective catalytic reduction (SCR) (break down NOx back to nitrogen and oxygen) of the exhaust or will it just have catalytic converter and particle trap?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Ask them if it will perform better with 93 octane than 87.


Depends on what brand of spark plug you use, mine seems to run best with none!


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Will the high pressure fuel pump be a Bosch CP4.1 that VW has had tons of failures with that wipe out the whole fuel system?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Ask them if it will perform better with 93 octane than 87.


...uh, diesels go by CETANE number, not OCTANE!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

well lots of good questions for him to ask the GM dude


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

If theres any chance of a hatchback model?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruz3r said:


> If theres any chance of a hatchback model?


Hatchback + snowball + hades = puddle of water.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

beeztee said:


> Will the high pressure fuel pump be a Bosch CP4.1 that VW has had tons of failures with that wipe out the whole fuel system?


Don't know what the fuel pump is but haven't heard of any failures here in Aus. since 2009 when diesel first became available here.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

If the US is *not* going with the same diesel engines that have proven reliable in Europe, Asia, and Australia, why not?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> If the US is *not* going with the same diesel engines that have proven reliable in Europe, Asia, and Australia, why not?




IMHO the EPA raised the emmissions to match gasoline engines for One reason only.
To keep corporate America with Big-Oil interests happy.
European Union countries know such a leap from pre-08 diesel models is unreasonable.

They Want cars to stay at the 1983 CAFE levels.
Re gasoline vehicles, there is No reason to mandate a 14.7:1 A//F ratio.
Honda had a car running @ 22:1 A/F ratio, these get incredible mpg figures. They make the ECO looke like a gas hog.

Diesel cars represent a tiny percentage of the emmission issue.
Diesel OTR trucks do the vast majority.
They ignore the fact that a unit getting 75-100 mpg uses so little fuel the particulate ccount is tiny in the grand sc


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

grs1961 said:


> If the US is *not* going with the same diesel engines that have proven reliable in Europe, Asia, and Australia, why not?


They are the same engines, just with the added urea injection to pass emissions here.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

spacedout said:


> They are the same engines, just with the added urea injection to pass emissions here.


AFAIK US diesels have a DPF and multi-shot injection with the final shot used to burn off the DPF during the cleaning cycle.

DEF or Urea injection is mandated on some vehicles(read OTR trucks) in Addition to a DPF and aggressive EGR.

VW will void the warranty of users of B-10 through pure bio-diesel.
Reason, the DPF cleaning shot does not fully atomize, sticks to cylinder walls and gets scraped off into the crankase.
This dilutes the oil & causes early engine failure.

Why oh Why?
B-100 does not require a DPF Nor Urea injection to meet or exceed EPA emmission standards.

Neither the Govt, Corporate America nor Big-Oil want B-100 production.
Why?
Simple, B-100 uses 0.25 BTU to make 1.0 btu of B-100
whereas gasoline uses more than 1.0 btu to make 1.0 btu of gas

This incresses vastly for imported fuel stocks.

Status Quo, do not upset the current in-place system or risk the same fate as Stan Gleeson, Rudolph Diesel, TomOgle, Eugene Mallove, Stan Meyer, and many others.

Edit International - Tom Ogle


Who was Rudolph Diesel?


Eugene Mallove's Open Letter to the World

53 alternative energy researchers have died under mrsterious circumstances.
13 are missing.
Thousands, literally have been threatened by violence out of business.
Others have false IRS issues.
Most have funding suspended upon succesful trial results.

Yea who scoff, when you've lived 6 decades and have military secure acess
and corporate employ in your history will realize the awful truth about our country and corporate mentality worldwide.

sorry to get so OT and rant

IMHO
Most Sincerely
Doc


----------



## Second Turbo (Feb 2, 2013)

VW TDI owner here .. who, at 281,000 miles, would like to replace a 2003 Jetta wagon, but cannot due to the extreme economic gamble associated with the Bosch (pronounced botch) CP4.1 HPFP (high pressure fuel pump) introduced with the US 2009 models, and still being used, possibly with some modest engineering enhancements.

If the diesel Cruze is offered in a wagon (doubtful), my top two questions are:


what fuel pump pressurizes the injectors, and 
what engine is this, exactly 
 The problem with the CP4.1 is:


When it fails, being a bypass design, it contaminates the entire fuel system with fine abrasive, from tank to injectors, requiring complete replacement to eliminate any chance of residual abrasives promptly destroying the next pump. This seems to affect at least 2% of the fleet during warranty, some having multiple failures. There is no way to predict or prevent the failure, nor any way to contain the collateral damage. As I drive twice as many miles than the average driver, I compute my odds at 4%. Too high. 
US diesel fuel quality is low spec (higher wear scar than most other countries). The CP4.1 may have been designed to this spec, but not to reality. I suspect that Australia, for example, has higher spec fuel. 
US Diesel fuel quality at the pump is frequently massively worse than spec (see the 2012-11 letter VW sent to NHTSA re: investigation EA11-003). Issues evidently include gasoline contamination in the tanker or the station, water contamination (esp. in biodiesel), and low lubricity. EPA Tier II (ULSD) aggravated the lubricity problem by moving the addition of lubricity agent from the refinery to the terminal, where this step may not be completed reliably. 
The CP4.1 apparently has zero tolerance for more than a small amount of gasoline contamination. If your brother in law borrows your diesel, and tops off with gas, the car may not even make it home. 
 
Chevy may or may not be walking into a minefield here.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DrVette said:


> Re gasoline vehicles, there is No reason to mandate a 14.7:1 A//F ratio.
> Honda had a car running @ 22:1 A/F ratio, these get incredible mpg figures. They make the ECO look like a gas hog.


As far as I have heard there is no mandated/regulated AFR. The reason you don't see any lean burn engines anymore is the increased NOx emissions they produce & the always increasing emission standards. What we should be asking is how can we produce a catalytic converter to handle these increase emissions? I'm sure if there was a way it would already be available. Lean burn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To get slightly more on topic, all diesel engines are considered lean burn.


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

The post below will dictate wether I buy a cruze diesel or go with a focus, forte, etc. 





Second Turbo said:


> VW TDI owner here .. who, at 281,000 miles, would like to replace a 2003 Jetta wagon, but cannot due to the extreme economic gamble associated with the Bosch (pronounced botch) CP4.1 HPFP (high pressure fuel pump) introduced with the US 2009 models, and still being used, possibly with some modest engineering enhancements.
> 
> If the diesel Cruze is offered in a wagon (doubtful), my top two questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tlhfirelion said:


> The post below will dictate wether I buy a cruze diesel or go with a focus, forte, etc.


Those pump failures as I've read are due to poor water separation. The Cruze Diesel has an effective water separation issue. I am confident that it will not reoccur. Keep in mind that unlike VW, GM has a 5 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Those pump failures as I've read are due to poor water separation. The Cruze Diesel has an effective water separation issue. I am confident that it will not reoccur. Keep in mind that unlike VW, GM has a 5 year, 100k mile powertrain warranty.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App



How does the cruze diesel lubricate the HPFP? Is it fuel lubed or does it use engine oil, or some other method?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

VW has blamed many of the failures on mis-fueling. Typically the dealer will take a fuel sample for testing before beginning work. Sometimes they pour some of the fuel into a styrofoam cup just to see if the cup dissolves, which it will if it's gasoline. I think a more scientific test is done sometimes. There is a huge thread over on the TDI forum about the fuel pump failures. I would want to be sure the Cruze diesel fuel system is designed differently. 

The misfueling has become such a big deal that Audi has a gizmo in the fuel neck to mechanically prevent the gasoline pump nozzle from working in a diesel vehicle.


----------



## Second Turbo (Feb 2, 2013)

It appears that this is the VM Motori (Italian) design, built in Kaiserslautern, Germany. This is the Opel engine, which is an acceptable choice from my perspective.

No one seems to yet know exactly what the injection pump is, but GM's spec that B20 diesel is allowed suggests that it is not the Bosch CP4.1 (VW only allows B5, but that may have less to do with the pump than with oil dilution in the cylinders). People are guessing that it might be a Siemens part.

A key question is: what lubricates the pump itself?
With the CP4.1, it's the fuel, which is a huge challenge in the US.

I might add, for those not familiar with VW's now three-year-old issue with the CP4.1, that when it fails, and trashes the whole fuel system, that's a $9,000 repair if VW doesn't cover it (which at the moment, they do, but know one knows how long that policy will continue, and people are sometimes reporting difficulty in getting VW to replace everything).


----------



## Second Turbo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Styro cup test*

> _Sometimes they pour some of the fuel into a styrofoam cup just to see if the cup dissolves, which it will if it's gasoline._

Which it also will do if it's biodiesel, and VW allows B5.

No disposable cups are made of actual Styrofoam(R),
which is *extruded* polystyrene foam. They may be made of
*expanded* polystyrene foam, incorrectly referred to as "styrofoam".

If the cup is actual polystyrene plastic, it should have resin ID /6\.
If you are in California, you may not be able to obtain any.
Test at will with these, subject to the biodiesel caveat.

If it has resin ID /7\ (PLA corn starch and others), or any other
resin code, it is not polystyrene, and I wouldn't bet a cup of
coffee on its response to gasoline (or diesel for that matter).


----------



## Second Turbo (Feb 2, 2013)

*VW vs. GM*

> _Those pump failures as I've read are due to poor water separation._

VW has water sep?

The VW HPFP failures are conjectured to result from any combination of:

low lubricity due to additive foul-up at the terminal 
water contamination at terminal, in tanker truck or at station 
gasoline contamination in tanker truck, at station, or car operator error 
 > _The Cruze Diesel has an effective water separation issue._

Any details? That would be a big help in dealing with the bilge sold as diesel in the US.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My local newspaper had a story this morning on the Cruze diesel and a large photo of a cut-away display engine. This motor uses a timing belt instead of a timing chain. Personally I don't want to buy a car with a timing belt. I think the VW diesel motor also has a timing belt. I don't know why they do that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Until I purchased my ECO all my cars had timing belts. As long as you pay attention to them and replace them as needed they work just fine. My understanding is that the big difference with the 1.4T engine is that you can't just pull the old belt off and put a new one on because there's a support brace in the way. This makes replacing a belt much more expensive, so a chain that's not supposed to wear out makes a lot more sense.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Until I purchased my ECO all my cars had timing belts. As long as you pay attention to them and replace them as needed they work just fine. My understanding is that the big difference with the 1.4T engine is that you can't just pull the old belt off and put a new one on because there's a support brace in the way. This makes replacing a belt much more expensive, so a chain that's not supposed to wear out makes a lot more sense.


Belts are expensive or a pain in the rear to replace on most cars. Chains wear out too, but they do last a much longer time (150K-200K or more in most cases).

It took me 9 hours to change the water pump and timing belt and tensioners on my Volvo. Audi, some Hondas, and other makes are even worse. There's usually NO room to work on these things, and a TB service can run $500-800 easily.

I'd much rather have a chain because there is less chance of it going wrong. Sometimes the tensioners on belts let go, or the water pump or other bearings seize up. I have seen them go way before their intended life on Civics, VWs, Hyundais, Volvos, and Toyotas. Typically, a belt is good between 50-110K miles, but they are not always good for that lifetime and may really fail at any time if something is wrong.

On interference engines (where piston strokes and valve lash overlap - common on most engines these days), that results in valves meeting the piston and at the very least a total top-end head/valve rebuild. At the worst, the entire engine is junk.

While the tensioners can fail in a timing chain system as well, it is really less common. The entire chain system is in an oil bath that makes for a longer life, even if it is a bit noisy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> My local newspaper had a story this morning on the Cruze diesel and a large photo of a cut-away display engine. This motor uses a timing belt instead of a timing chain. Personally I don't want to buy a car with a timing belt. I think the VW diesel motor also has a timing belt. I don't know why they do that.


Because the diesel engine last longer I suspect its a way to get maintenance cost out of people who are not buying new cars as often.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> My understanding is that the big difference with the 1.4T engine is that you can't just pull the old belt off and put a new one on because there's a support brace in the way. This makes replacing a belt much more expensive, so a chain that's not supposed to wear out makes a lot more sense.


All of my car have had timing chains, my buick 3800 had 270,000 miles on it when the motor finally went with no maintenance required but oil changes. The old 350v8 in my truck had about 300,000 on it when I changed it. I think people get used to paying to change belts don't realize how maintenance free this used to be on everything. I will not buy a car with a timing belt ever even if it is easier to change & quieter. 

The 2.2ecotec in my 2004 cavalier had a chain but they were prone to tensioner failures & poor oiling of the chain causing failures. GM had an updated design of the tensioner & oiler which most newer timing chain kits included. Think it was a crazy amount of labor hours to do a timing chain on that car, was like $1800 at the dealer(total cost). The cavalier had very similar motor mount placement as the cruze, but one can remove that mount if you brace the engine. 

The 2.2 ecotec also had a second chain/tensioner driving the water pump(internally). This added the the cost & complexity of the system & required special tools to change the water pump by itself(a pulley holder through the timing cover). In the image below you can see a large pulley on back of engine, that is the water pump. The pulley is under the timing cover but the water pump actually hangs off the back of the engine. The other longer chain goes up top for the overhead cams. 

With this chain driven water pump even if you broke a belt only the AC & alternator were not turning, the waterpump still kept the engine cool. Serpentine belt was the size of a lawn mower & under $12. I was kinda sad when I seen this was not how the 1.4T was designed, but at least a water pump change should not cost as much. 

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p59/killingmachine99/ecobuild029.jpg


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

Not a technical question, but I meant to ask for clarification. I thought I read that there are only a certain number of states that'll get the cruze, 13 states maybe? Which ones are they and how long will it be till its released nationwide?

Thanks!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> My local newspaper had a story this morning on the Cruze diesel and a large photo of a cut-away display engine. This motor uses a timing belt instead of a timing chain. Personally I don't want to buy a car with a timing belt. I think the VW diesel motor also has a timing belt. I don't know why they do that.




The VW & the Cruze 1.8 have belts.
Both are "interfence fit" engines.
Broken belt = destroyed engine.

Her is a link to check any mfg.
Gates Part Locator & Interchange


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll be at the Chicago auto show during media day and will have a chance to talk to the Chief Engineer or Assistant Chief Engineer of the Cruze Diesel and ask them questions. I have a few questions of my own, but what questions do yo guys have that you'd like me to bring up? I can make a list of these questions and, depending on how much time I have, will get as many of them answered as possible.


So when will the cruze finish the EPA testing? I don't know exactly what the process is now that its been hitting the auto show circuit and getting ready for release. Congrats Chevy, you got me hooked, now feed me some more info already! .


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

I just thought of a question. Will the Cruze D come with a Boost gauge stock or will it need an aftermarket one if desired? Thank you.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

It would be nice to see reviews of the US issue after it is tested by Consumer's Report. The price is not that different than what a loaded 7th generation Golf would be when it comes out in more than a year. At that time it should resolve it's HPFP and intercooler issues as well as gain in mpg. That mean the Chevy Cruze diesel has a year and a half to make it or break it. Personally I'm glad to see the competition.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Apparently GM estimated 50 MPG back in 2011: Will GM's Diesel Cruze Usher In New Wave? - AutoObserver


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

So no manual transmission option...? Really?

Meh Ill pass.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tlhfirelion said:


> So when will the cruze finish the EPA testing? I don't know exactly what the process is now that its been hitting the auto show circuit and getting ready for release. Congrats Chevy, you got me hooked, now feed me some more info already! .


No clue when they'll finish. Should be within the next few months as they need to get the car ready to hit showroom floors. They didn't give me an estimate though. 



Tlhfirelion said:


> I just thought of a question. Will the Cruze D come with a Boost gauge stock or will it need an aftermarket one if desired? Thank you.


No boost gauge from what I could tell. The 1.4T doesn't have one either. 



gulfcoastguy said:


> It would be nice to see reviews of the US issue after it is tested by Consumer's Report. The price is not that different than what a loaded 7th generation Golf would be when it comes out in more than a year. At that time it should resolve it's HPFP and intercooler issues as well as gain in mpg. That mean the Chevy Cruze diesel has a year and a half to make it or break it. Personally I'm glad to see the competition.


Consumer Reports is the last publication I'd want to read about. Many reasons for that, which I won't get into in this thread. 



567Chief said:


> Apparently GM estimated 50 MPG back in 2011: Will GM's Diesel Cruze Usher In New Wave? - AutoObserver


That's Imperial gallons, not US. 



Skraeling said:


> So no manual transmission option...? Really?
> 
> Meh Ill pass.


Considering they want to sell this car to the masses and not just to enthusiasts, yeah, no manual. For now...


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Have models been introduced before (from any mfg) as auto only (or manual only) and had the other option added later?

my first manual was just a plain 08' civic EX... not exactly an enthusiast model heh. sadly got better mpg than the wifes 2012 1lt. Albeit it had much less tech in it but it had appropriate amounts given the time it was out.

They also no longer offer the EX trim with a manual.. which sucks so doubt ill ever get a civic again as I have no interest in either trim levels above or below it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> Have models been introduced before (from any mfg) as auto only (or manual only) and had the other option added later?


Yes. For the 2011 model year, my understanding is you could only get the manual on the Cruze Eco.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes. For the 2011 model year, my understanding is you could only get the manual on the Cruze Eco.


And LS.

It was made "standard" (good luck finding one) on the 1LT and 2LT models for 2012.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I just want to know when I can order the darn thing here in Texas. I'm ready.

If the waiting goes on for months I might end up just doing a serious comparo against the new Mazda6 D coming out if it is available at that time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would like to know who thought about not having Cruise control standard in a freaking Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I just want to know when I can order the darn thing here in Texas. I'm ready.
> 
> If the waiting goes on for months I might end up just doing a serious comparo against the new Mazda6 D coming out if it is available at that time.


I'm pretty sure it will be available for order when the rest of the 2014 models are. 

I drove a late model Mazda 6 and was not at all impressed. I'd say the wait is worth it over a Mazda 6. 



iKermit said:


> I would like to know who thought about not having Cruise control standard in a freaking Cruze.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

?? I've had cruise control on every vehicle I've driven since 1990. I'm still interested in seeing a driving and performance test of the US issue Cruze diesel. If not by CR then by some of the other refutable publications.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

gulfcoastguy said:


> ?? I've had cruise control on every vehicle I've driven since 1990. I'm still interested in seeing a driving and performance test of the US issue Cruze diesel. If not by CR then by some of the other refutable publications.


Mine doesn't have... -_-


----------



## Tlhfirelion (Feb 9, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I would like to know who thought about not having Cruise control standard in a freaking Cruze.


Wait a minute, I'm not a chevy regular so please explain. I assume you can get cruise on a cruze correct? I won't even consider buying a car that doesn't have cruise control. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't ask... I just bought the car, when i went onto my first road trip i saw it had no cruise control... Car is amazing though, i can't complain but it comes in handy with road trips (sigh)

I don't know what features what, if i would have gotten the ECO (I have the LS and i shouldve paid a few more bucks) i would have had cruise control.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I didn't ask... I just bought the car, when i went onto my first road trip i saw it had no cruise control... Car is amazing though, i can't complain but it comes in handy with road trips (sigh)
> 
> I don't know what features what, if i would have gotten the ECO (I have the LS and i shouldve paid a few more bucks) i would have had cruise control.


Sigh...that was one of the minor things that steered me away from an LS. I knew it would have bugged the crap out of me. Otherwise, it's an impressive little car for cheap. Just wish the 1.8 was on par with others in the class.

When I went to look at them, the dealer had a list on their wall of 'no cruise control, BUT, Cruze has all of these features vs. Civic or Corolla'.

That's great, I want cruise! And a stick!

Thank you, 2012. Who knows...maybe they'll listen to customers with the diesel too. 

A diesel TDI is fantastic fun to drive, and I imagine with more HP and torque, a diesel Cruze would be a lot of fun too.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me about purchasing a 2014 Cruze is that it will most likely be the very last year of that bodystyle.

The Mazda 6 is an all new product and an impressive car. It also weighs 100s of # less than a Cruze, has more power, has no DEF, and no SCR system at all. And it offers a 6 speed for the guys and gals that want that.

Truthfully, it looks REALLY interesting.

Cost wise, the 6 once outfitted the way I'd want would cost thousands more than a similiarly equipped Cruze.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

*Cruise Control*

This may help: 2013 Chevy Cruze Compact Car | Optional Equipment | Chevrolet 



iKermit said:


> I would like to know who thought about not having Cruise control standard in a freaking Cruze.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Got these today at the Cleveland Auto Show. The red Cruze in the picture is the diesel but it was locked up tight and GM wouldn't open even the hood for me. They did however seem the know what CruzeTalk was so :eusa_clap:.































Full Res Images:
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7318/dsc00023rn.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3748/dsc00021yq.jpg
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/1637/dsc00022vl.jpg


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Was that an Autumn LS in the background Aaron?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure. I did look the car over but honestly didn't catch any differences, and since they refused to open it up to check out I gave up. Couldnt be an LS though, and dont remember what was on the trunk, but it had rear decklid speakers.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Not sure. I did look the car over but honestly didn't catch any differences, and since they refused to open it up to check out I gave up. Couldnt be an LS though, and dont remember what was on the trunk, but it had rear decklid speakers.


Sorry, I meant in the video. Yeah, the red diesel in your pictures does have different wheels, and certainly isn't Autumn.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup but I can't say I liked them! Gimme some normal LTZs and I'd be happy. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Totally agree!


----------



## Deadstick (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to know if the fuel pump grenades, will it be 10 grand to fix like vw? (Former tdi owner here - I punched out after only six months on my 09 when I saw VW sticking it to people for 10 grand)
Will there be a water/contamination light?
No manual = the suck. They lost me right there, and I would have been SUPREMELY interested pending knowledge on my first question.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Deadstick said:


> I want to know if the fuel pump grenades, will it be 10 grand to fix like vw? (Former tdi owner here - I punched out after only six months on my 09 when I saw VW sticking it to people for 10 grand)
> Will there be a water/contamination light?
> No manual = the suck. They lost me right there, and I would have been SUPREMELY interested pending knowledge on my first question.


...don't expect the "new" GM to do the right/sane thing the first time around, however (hopefully) later they might stumble onto some foresight and eventually give US -- the North American automotive buyers -- the right product selection and NOT the single "...take-it-or-leave it..." *selection*(oxymoron!) they offer now.


----------

